# The Chronicle Countdown



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thirty and counting...stay tuned!!!


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Done Deal!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Gonna be a long 30


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Twenty nine...


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

*Countdown*

Val, Talk to me when we are down to single digits


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Time for scouting son, wake up Val. Ive got the first cup of coffee drank, and the bow's in the truck ready for some 3D tune up.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm up... Twenty eight...


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I drew a quota in zone C.... 6 days....


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Just finished tracking a blood trail, only to find out it led to me sleeping. I got it bad.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Twenty seven..


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

GatorUSN said:


> Just finished tracking a blood trail, only to find out it led to me sleeping. I got it bad.


That's awesome! Last night I dreamt of hogs all night long, I was in a duck blind and hogs kept popping up out of the ground, rushing the blind. It was like an arcade game, pure heaven. Putting a new stand up in the swamp yesterday and waiting for pigs in 93 heat, overflowing with bugs= Not heaven.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Twenty six...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

espo16 said:


> Twenty six...


Ugghh ur killin me espo. Anyone got a time machine so we can get these 26 days out the way.?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Twenty five...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Twenty four....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

twenty three... I swear Ima buy a Bama license,. better yet who's in for a trip down to Osceola land


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Damnit Espo. I wanted to beat u to it this am.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

GatorUSN said:


> Damnit Espo. I wanted to beat u to it this am.


You were close


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Twenty-two. Ha!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

GatorUSN said:


> Twenty-two. Ha!


U got it


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

My eyes weren't even open. Hell, they're still not open. But Gator, I'll tell you this son... you just started war. You have hijacked my countdown. Something that is very near and dear to my heart. I need my daily dose of PFF crack every morning. You stole a hit from me. You purposefully took my fix away from me. How malicious can you be? you take what is mine and have the audacity too laugh after you did it. This is unacceptable. We are no longer friends. Secure for sea. Standby for heavy rolls. "You kill my father prepare to die." Buckle up and hold on to your nipples. It's going down. :2guns: :boxing: :starwars: :hammer2: :gun_bandana: :shuriken: :tank:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

espo16 said:


> My eyes weren't even open. Hell, they're still not open. But Gator, I'll tell you this son... you just started war. You have hijacked my countdown. Something that is very near and dear to my heart. I need my daily dose of PFF crack every morning. You stole a hit from me. You purposefully took my fix away from me. How malicious can you be? you take what is mine and have the audacity too laugh after you did it. This is unacceptable. We are no longer friends. Secure for sea. Standby for heavy rolls. "You kill my father prepare to die." Buckle up and hold on to your nipples. It's going down. :2guns: :boxing: :starwars: :hammer2: :gun_bandana: :shuriken: :tank:


Lol


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

LOL!!! Bring it son...this is MY THREAD NOW!


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

I would say it....but let's go scouting instead


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just woke up from hibernation. 20 days to go....stay tuned.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Why are you 2 road hunters even bothering to scout? Lol.....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dont start Mike! Since your talkin smack dont ask if you can hang out with us.... Tell you what... 20 bucks says my arrows see more lung butter than your arrows...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Only $20? I thought Will was jokin about momma keeping you on a short leash. Hell, you would shoot possums and armadillos just to win! Y'all get things dialed in out there?


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

We got a few spots.......:whistling:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

NINETEEN!!! We're in the teens!!!


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Boys.....I'm in the hurt locker this am. I think I tried to pu Jim Beam outta business last night. Good thing I'm not trying to get 30' up a tree right now. UGH!


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Mikes already one up this year with that lung shot on his neighbors cat...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn shame....inch:inch:inch:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

10+8=18 days to go. Three Saturdays from today. I at this exact time, I plan on having the ol' Carbon Express Maxima loaded with red lung butter. I shall be triumphant... "I can feel it in my bones."


----------



## Big Tess (Oct 26, 2009)

We will have to stay sober at my retirement then so we can hit the woods. I will be in for the afternoon only on Saturday but after that it is on......


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

"SOBER" is *relatively* speaking of course.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Seventeen bottles of beer on the wall! Seventeen antlers on deer!!! Stay tuned...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sweet sixteen....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Fifteen


----------



## bbygrl99 (Aug 3, 2009)

*more like.....*

381 hours. but who's counting down till the hour right??? ME!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

wooosahhh...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

my right index finger is gettin mighty itchy...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Deep Breath....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Got my Eglin permit today. The last piece of paper that I needed before the season starts. I am pumped to say the least. I think I am loosing sleep thinking about sticking a deer in two weeks.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Morning boys... Weekend after next...


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

To all you LSU fans: HA HA HA. Beware of the Mighty Gators!! And I'll be hunting in Ga next Sat so the countdown is 7 for me. Bama fans, get ready for yet another loss to Fla in the SECCG!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Umm Gator, This is a hunting countdown for me and my friends here in the "D zone." No one gives a shit bout your stupid Gators. Youre an idiot...p.s. I want my Block back... Today. Go Ducks. Oh yeah..."12" days left.


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Calm down Espo. Go take a motin and drink some water. 
1. I told you this is my thread now, I'll post whatever I want
2. This is SEC country son, better lay off that PAC-10 b.S., you'll start loosing some followers here
3. Don't worry, you'll get your target back. You need it more than me.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

William, you're from Tampa. Home of USF country...the ONLY southern team in the Big East. Shut yer pie hole. Oh yeah and as for me needing more practice YOU borrowed MY target... Let me know when you get your FIRST bow kill... You are no longer allowed to talk to me until then... Loser.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

That conversation escalated quickly lol I'm ready to let the air out of one!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Who's ready...stay tuned


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:2guns::2guns:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Single digits boys. Please see below. stay tuned...

http://countdown.free-and-online.com/?timer=lezfvc3686


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

way to rip off my saying ESPO! Geeze is nothing sacred to you?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dear Gator,
As I stated previously, you are not allowed to talk to me until you obtain your first bowkill. Until said date and time, please refrain from writing or speaking my name. You have officially been placed at the top of my shitlist. Congratulations Hoss, you made it. Feel free to bring back my target. However, when you bring it by you must not look at me. You will approach me with your head down in a humble matter. I will not acknowledge your presence until you have sacrificed to the Gods your first blood. That is all... stay tuned...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

espo16 said:


> Dear Gator,
> As I stated previously, you are not allowed to talk to me until you obtain your first bowkill. Until said date and time, please refrain from writing or speaking my name. You have officially been placed at the top of my shitlist. Congratulations Hoss, you made it. Feel free to bring back my target. However, when you bring it by you must not look at me. You will approach me with your head down in a humble matter. I will not acknowledge your presence until you have sacrificed to the Gods your first blood. That is all... stay tuned...


Bahahaha lol u made it gator


----------



## Big Tess (Oct 26, 2009)

espo16 said:


> Dear Gator,
> As I stated previously, you are not allowed to talk to me until you obtain your first bowkill. Until said date and time, please refrain from writing or speaking my name. You have officially been placed at the top of my shitlist. Congratulations Hoss, you made it. Feel free to bring back my target. However, when you bring it by you must not look at me. You will approach me with your head down in a humble matter. I will not acknowledge your presence until you have sacrificed to the Gods your first blood. That is all... stay tuned...


Now taht is funny. I will be there hopefully for the afternoon hunt.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sounds good Mike. Please inform "The Lizard That Has No Name" to osculate either of my two rounded prominences on my human torso that are posterior to the hips and formed by the gluteal muscles and underlying structures .... He needs mentorship indeed.


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

yall are FUNNY!!!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

BigTess, Please inform "The Lizard That Has No Name" that he is funny acting AND funny looking.... AND his breath stinks...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I am having dreams of killing a big one. Last nights dream was a nightmare though. I had a monster in front of me and I had unlimited arrows. But I could not hit him 10 yards away for the life of me while he just stood there.


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Espo..whats funny is you have no job, and you live on this forum...that and your stupid avatar....NOW THATS FUNNY!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Yall are killin me (the lizard that has no name). Lol but on a serious note espo are you gonna be lurkin in BW this year?


----------



## Tide79 (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurkin, he's divorcing the old lady and moving a camper up there next week. Oh, and espo, you can't pull any of that get back to me after you've shot a deer with a bow crap with me, like you do (The lizard that has no name).


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

The Lizard That Has No Name just called me... I didn't answer because I was busy... He texted me: "Eff off. Ur not my friend anymore." What a loser...


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Son, I'm in the dentist office right now trying not to cuss your ass out. Don't want the poor dental assistant to think I'm nuts. So, here's the deal "Espo". Stay off my thread, stop plagerizing my posts, and get ready for a humilation of a lifetime. Why don't we have a bet. Whomever kills more deer between us looses the right to post on this forum for a year. If you do it has to be under a monicer of the others choosing. I got some good ones for you already sea sarge. Straight up. Talk is cheap. Throw in a case a beer too while were at it. Number of brown down wins(leagally of course). Other than that. Hunt wherever/whenever u want. What say you, ole trash-can slayer?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lizard That Has No Name, Unfortunately I cannot accept your barbaric bet to kill the most deer as that would be unsportsmanlike. What I will do however is accept a challenge as to who can harvest the largest deer. But lets up the ante... Forum, beer, AND wives.... Yours has been asking me for banana pudding for some time now, I promise to give her some when I win.... P.S. Your trip this weekend to the high fenced ranch in Georgia does not count.


----------



## BigWillieP (Aug 31, 2012)

Just started reading y'all's thread shits pretty funny


----------



## Big Tess (Oct 26, 2009)

Gentlemen please like my mama told me when I was young, "if you two don't knock it off I will stop this truck". And Epso I want in on the largest this year but there will have to be a few rules etc... for this to happen.


----------



## Big Tess (Oct 26, 2009)

espo16 said:


> BigTess, Please inform "The Lizard That Has No Name" that he is funny acting AND funny looking.... AND his breath stinks...


Done and added that he cannot shoot either. Remember last season??????????????????? Oh snap that is right I went there.

Tess


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Whoa, I remember that like yesterdays' spicy tacos.... What an idiot....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

nice---bannana pudding! lol...


----------



## Tide79 (Sep 25, 2012)

espo, TLTHNN, and big tess! I'm in on biggest deer, but as for the rules!!! Will deer shot in Alabama, let's say south of Evergreen on I-65, count toward this biggest deer bet? Biggest buck and biggest nanny catagories? I feel this is a fair question since many of you will have an opporunity to shoot along side me this year? I'm in for the money and the beer, but my wife and I have no use for banana pudding, so you can do what you want, with whom ever you want, when ever you want and I don't want to know about it!


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Boys, boys. I just got back from using Espos block(and abused the damn thing btw) and I thought I was about to have a heart attack when I read that "Espo" posted such words as "unethical" "sportsman"' "harvest". OMG, I almost pissed myself....that's comedy gold bro! 

Anyways, yeah I'll go along with "biggest buck" but it's not my fault if you can't get off your ass and hunt new areas...and don't even try that crap about that so called "job" of yours either. I don't wanna get the twin screws to call you out on that one son. You won't hear me bitching bout those pet dear Big Tess slays off the beltway do you?(and no your not in Tess, this is between me and Mr. McSpookadeer over there). And as far as the wives thing goes, don't know bout that one, I may not have one after hunting season. I'll be in a tree most of the next few months, so well see how that one plays out. I do need a new pair of moccasins sewn up so maybe we can work a barter there "Kemosabe".


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Tide, easy killer, the adults are talking....


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

O tis the season


----------



## Tide79 (Sep 25, 2012)

Really??? Where, the only adult I have seen on here is Big Tess!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

The only awards I will see y'all winning will be on the FWC law enforcement arrest of the week. Good lord, if they started using the fake deer ANYWHERE around Sorrento or the golf course---lol.


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

:no:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Holy, moly, donut shop.... Let me see if I have this straight... he shot a target that he stole from me and won't return, with the bow that he got from me... riiiiight....inch:.... Guess I'm in trouble.... he just bought a dozen arrows three weeks ago. He only has 5 left. Bout as useless as tits on a fish if you ask me....


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Weak


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

You 2 should leave your wives and get married.

I wouldnt mind seeing fish with tits, as long as they arent used up fun bags..


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Y'all sleepin?


----------



## Big Tess (Oct 26, 2009)

GatorUSN said:


> Boys, boys. I just got back from using Espos block(and abused the damn thing btw) and I thought I was about to have a heart attack when I read that "Espo" posted such words as "unethical" "sportsman"' "harvest". OMG, I almost pissed myself....that's comedy gold bro!
> 
> Anyways, yeah I'll go along with "biggest buck" but it's not my fault if you can't get off your ass and hunt new areas...and don't even try that crap about that so called "job" of yours either. I don't wanna get the twin screws to call you out on that one son. You won't hear me bitching bout those pet dear Big Tess slays off the beltway do you?(and no your not in Tess, this is between me and Mr. McSpookadeer over there). And as far as the wives thing goes, don't know bout that one, I may not have one after hunting season. I'll be in a tree most of the next few months, so well see how that one plays out. I do need a new pair of moccasins sewn up so maybe we can work a barter there "Kemosabe".


Listen my brother I will be here on leave locally for at least 7 weeks of the season. So I will have at least 40 days to hunt this season before heading back north. I AM IN less ESPO says otherwise. 

I don't know if a deer taken outside of BW proper should count on this one. I was thinking largest buck taken and verified by at least one of us in person should count. I know how EPSO rolls, thus verification in person is required. And road kills don't count Gator.

AGAIN I AM IN. UNLESS YOU ARE WORRIED about letting this Yankee in on the fun.

Big Tess


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Big Tess said:


> Listen my brother I will be here on leave locally for at least 7 weeks of the season. So I will have at least 40 days to hunt this season before heading back north. I AM IN less ESPO says otherwise.
> 
> I don't know if a deer taken outside of BW proper should count on this one. I was thinking largest buck taken and verified by at least one of us in person should count. I know how EPSO rolls, thus verification in person is required. And road kills don't count Gator.
> 
> ...


If yall are gonna do straight Blackwater I think I might join to..


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Deal... and as for you Shittinger, don't start none, won't be none... stay tuned....


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

jmunoz said:


> If yall are gonna do straight Blackwater I think I might join to..


I may get in on a Blackwater only but not if your involved. I can't believe your tryin to shark an internet forum:notworthy:


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Hopin4aboat said:


> I may get in on a Blackwater only but not if your involved. I can't believe your tryin to shark an internet forum:notworthy:


Huh..? If ur talkin bout the one I killed last year I can only take credit for pullin the trigger. That was mostly espos behalf that was a great day or afternoon should I say that morning sucked lol but maybe I can get lucky again this year but I ain't gonna be huntin as much with the new little one to take care of. O it looks great on the wall by the way


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

48 hours.....you better start waking up early if your gonna beat me Espo


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Deal... and as for you Shittinger, don't start none, won't be none... stay tuned....


Don't worry about me......I do whatever I want.....9 days!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Clock is running... "The Lizard That Has No Name" wants to count his trip to a Georgia high fenced ranch this weekend. Not gonna happen MORONovich. I know you're upset... I would be as well if I had gotten moose-fisted as you did yesterday.

http://countdown.free-and-online.com/?timer=lezfvc3686

Stay tuned...


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

sounds like youre the one butt-hurt Espository...thats ok...labout 40 more hours and Ill be in a tree, and you'll be loosing the bet. It does count...this is my bet, not yours or anyones elses...I HAVE THE CONN!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Apparently his antenna isn't pick up all the channels. High fenced Georgia ranch vs BW. I tell you this guy has a few buttons missing on his remote control...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Does your monkey sit in the stand with you?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Why yes, he does....


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

hmmmmm


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

jmunoz said:


> Huh..? If ur talkin bout the one I killed last year I can only take credit for pullin the trigger. That was mostly espos behalf that was a great day or afternoon should I say that morning sucked lol but maybe I can get lucky again this year but I ain't gonna be huntin as much with the new little one to take care of. O it looks great on the wall by the way
> 
> View attachment 63221


Well rhat clears up a little then, I just remembered the pics


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

This is a warning....listen carefully Lizard That Has No Name... Listen very carefully...


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

that was great..thanks matey


----------



## Big Tess (Oct 26, 2009)

espo16 said:


> Why yes, he does....


And do you spank it?


----------



## Big Tess (Oct 26, 2009)

espo16 said:


> This is a warning....listen carefully Lizard That Has No Name... Listen very carefully...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbIlLmCID5g&feature=related


 
Damn espo I have nothing more to say.

Big Tess


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Spank this...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

he has your cheeks....are y'all kin?


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

espo...call me


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Actually, he's a good friend of mine. I brought him over to your moms house when we pulled in for Fleet Week... Remember? Wait that wasn't you that was your older sibling...you weren't born yet...uh oh...tell her he said hello...


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Well boys, Got the new broad heads on (QAD Exedous), the truck loaded with stands, camo, and yeti, and I'll be rolling out to Macon bout 0900. I AM STOKED! Ole Gator's countdown is about t-34 hrs till I'm watching sunrise through them Georgia Pines!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck--hope ya whack a couple.


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

24 hrs for me. 7 and a wake up for zone D. Better start waking up earlier Espository. Ain't gonna kill 'em from the rack


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

No reason to wake up early just yet "Barnabas the Bearded Dragon." In due time, I shall show you what I am capable of. Tell the wife her "Banana Pudding" is coming. I know she wants it... stay tuned...


http://countdown.free-and-online.com/?timer=lezfvc3686


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Well boys, suns just coiming up. Its a balmy 59 deg and the woods are coming alive. The journey begins


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Ugh o are yall ready?????


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

OK. Almost time boys. The day after tomorrow... I am ate the hell up. Dont know if I'm going to be able to sleep.... Trying to maintain my sanity. Just packed the Bowbat XL. T3's installed... Checked the climber. All conditions normal. Only this left is to get dressed... I want to get dressed now and just stand in the driveway until departure time... 30 Hrs and counting... Stay tuned....

http://countdown.free-and-online.com/?timer=lezfvc3686


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I have made myself "physically sick" thinking about it. It has gotten the best of me this year. Gotta get my head on straight!


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, I'm up boys...I would say because I'm smoking a briskett and a butt for Big Tess' retirement today, but I've been waking up at 3:30 am every morning this week. I've gotta put something on the ground and soon! For my sanity's sake, my family's sake, and my stomach's sake. Thank God only 24hrs left! Time to go tend the fire.


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

24 hrs now.:thumbup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I woke up wearing my harness this morning...Guess I went sleep hunting last night. Have to check with the wife to see if I sunk an arrow.


----------



## BigWillieP (Aug 31, 2012)

That's funny right there


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I'm gonna hunt blackwater Sun, Mon, Tues... maybe even Wednesday morning ..

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> I woke up wearing my harness this morning...Guess I went sleep hunting last night. Have to check with the wife to see if I sunk an arrow.


Bahahaa good stuff


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Night boys. Tess' retirement celebration should help me sleep. See you at 0400 Espo


----------

